# Drilling rectangular holes for wardrobe door latches



## lightstays (Aug 29, 2013)

Amateur here. I was wondering if anyone can direct me about how to drill (gouge?) a rectangular slot about 3 cm wide into the door frame about 3/4 inch wide of an oak wardrobe. A small steel latch bolt (2 cm) needs to slide in it. 

Pics are coming in 30 min. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you have a mortise machine, you would use this to make a series of rectangular cuts.

Mortise machines use special square chisels with a centre rotating drill bit.

I am presuming you do not have a mortise machine, since if you did, you would not likely be asking the question.

I do not have a mortise machine either, so if I needed to make a slot, I would drill a series of holes and then cut out the walls to make this a rectangle with a hand chisel or relevant size to fit the opening.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have a router table you could use a router to create the slot and then use a chisel to square up the ends.


----------

